# Is there any reptile shops around Dereham/Norfolk area?



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi, i only know crazy reptiles! Is there anymore? Thanks: victory:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Reptile crazy. (norwich)
Swallow aquatics.(east harling)
Atlantis Aquatics.(gt yarmouth)


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks Caz for that! I've vaigly heard of Swallow Aquatics but never Atlantis Aquatics! Do they specialse in reptiles, or just sell them? Thanks!


----------

